# Meerforellen darß - zingst ?



## jon granada (19. November 2005)

Petri!
Ich werde Ende Dezember -Anfang Januar nach Zingst fahren. Kann ich hier auf Meerforelle gehen? War letztes Jahr auf Rügen, gleiche Zeit, lief gut! Wo lohnt es sich im Fischland? Benötige ich einen Erleubnisschein für die Küste? Was geht in den Bodden? Lohnt es sich auf Hecht?

Viele Fragen - ich hoffe auf viele Antworten!


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen darß - zingst ?*

Hi #h 
Also die nächstgelegenen Stellen wären WUSTROW und AHRENSHOP! #6 
Dort sind schon etliche Mefos rausgekommen. Für die Küste von M-V brauchst Du die Küstenkarte. Die kostet pro Jahr 20,00 €, pro Tag 5,00 €. Ind den Bodden läuft es auch in den von dir genannten Monaten sehr gut auf Hecht. Allerdings mußt die die Stellen kennen. Die Hechte halten sich dann hauptsächlich in den tiefen Bereichen auf. Dort wirst du dann sicherlich Erfolg haben. #6


----------



## blinkerkatze (20. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen darß - zingst ?*

Hey jon
Zwischen Arenshop und Wustrow ist ein Steilküstenbereich versuche es mal dort.
Wenn du an der Küste bist kannst dir ja mal melden vieleicht habe ich Zeit und komme mit.
Ist aber harter West bis Nordwind fahre nach Drewolke auf Rügen.


----------



## jon granada (20. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen darß - zingst ?*

Vielen Dank soweit!
Wie ist denn der Grund vor der Steilküste beschaffen? Muss / sollte / kann man hier weit reinwaten? 
Welche Windrichtung ist hier gut?

Gibt es eine Chance auf Hecht ohne Boot? Bzw. wo kann ich mir evtl. ein Boot leihen? Gibt es Erfahrungswerte bezüglich der Köderwahl - Köderfisch, Gummi oder Wobbler? 

Petri !


----------



## pohlk (21. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen darß - zingst ?*

Tach schön.

Ich habe mal gesehen als ich Brandungsangeln in Zingst war , dass ein Angler mit Wathose ständig zwischen den Buhnenfeldern rumgelaufen ist.
Natürlich fragt man sich was der da macht? Also hingegangen und gesehen, krumme Rute und zwar richtig! Nach einigen Minuten kam er dann raus, mit Fisch, und hatte eine richtig gute MeFo im Kescher.
Ich hatte den Fisch damals auf gute 7-8 Kilo geschätzt. Also echt ein riesen Teil!
Ich hatte daraufhin auch öfters mal mein Glück da versucht, leider ohne Erfolg.
Liegt wohl daran, dass ich von dem sandigen Grund nicht sehr überzeugt bin.
(Ist übrigens in Prerow und Ahrenshoop genauso.)
Ahrenshoop ist aber gut für Dorsch mit der Spinnrute, weil es da schön schnell tief wird.

Und im Bodden gehts bisschen schlechter als die Vorjahre, Barsch ist wenig, Zander geht so (viele Untermaßige) und Hecht beißt ganz gut.
Gestern hat einer neben mir einen von ca. 70 cm rausgeholt auf Gummifisch.
Ich hatte leider nur 2 kleine Zander  .


----------



## Dorschi (21. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen darß - zingst ?*

Zwischen Arenshoop und Wustrow ist ein bischen Leo- Grund mit einzelnen Findlingen und dazwischen Sandfeldern. Man kann rauswaten, aber auf verborgene große Steine acht geben. Ging bei mir im Sommer recht gut auf Dorsch in der Dämmerung. Ist warscheinlich der einzige abwechslungsreiche Strandabschnitt, wo sich Nahrung und demzufolge Fisch konzentriert.


----------



## jon granada (21. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen darß - zingst ?*

Dank euch! 
 Wo lohnt es sich denn in der Umgebung sonst auf Meerforelle (ich muss ja nicht direkt vor Ort bleiben, falls es nicht läuft)? 
Hat jemand Erfahrung im Winter (Dezember-Januar) in diesem Küstenabschnitt?


----------



## pohlk (22. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen darß - zingst ?*

@ jon granada

In der Nähe von Zingst ist nach meiner Meinung sonst kaum noch was für MeFo.
Nächste gute Adresse für Zander ist die sogenannte "Meiningenbrücke".
Rundherum ist es vielleicht höchstens 1,5m tief und dann fällt da die Fahrrinne steil ab (11m oder so).
Da ziehen sie im Winter im ordentlich Zander mit Gummifisch.

Heiße Adressen für MeFo sind auf Rügen:
-Dranske
-Kreptitz
-Glowe rechts vom Yachthafen
sowie die gesamte Strecke zwischen Glowe und Kap Arkona.
Kap Arkona direkt ist aber ein Naturschutzgebiet und somit das Angeln nicht erlaubt.
Hab aber schon gehört, dass es in Göhren und Binz auch möglich sein soll. Von Göhren weiß ich das, weil ein Arbeitskollege dort immer hinfährt, mit gutem Erfolg. Leider weiß ich nicht genau wo, da er sich mit seiner Stelle nicht rausrückt.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen?


----------



## pohlk (22. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen darß - zingst ?*

Hab noch was vergessen.

In Stralsund bzw in Altefähr auf Rügen müsstest Du Dir theoretisch auch Boote ausleihen können. Die sind ca. 3-4m lang und haben einen 5 Ps AB.
Und im Winter hast Du neben eiskalten Fingern auch gute Chancen auf einen Meterhecht. Ich würde Dir einfach nur das Hafenbecken von Stralsund empfehlen, oder direkt den Molenkopf, da stehen die Hechte im Winter zu 99,9%.
Wir verwenden meist Köderfisch ca. 1 Meter über'm Grund (natürlich tot) und auch ruhig ne Nummer größer,genau wie das Gerät und die Schnur.
Gummifisch geht aber genauso gut.
Farbe: naturgetreu (blau/weiß) oder schock (gelb/grün) wenn nichts geht.
Ich bevorzuge eine sogenannte Kaulbarschimitation (weiß/braun), die gehen fast immer.

So fertig, Tschüss...|wavey:


----------



## jon granada (23. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen darß - zingst ?*

Klingt ja gar nicht so schlecht! Weiß jemand wo ich auf dem Darß (sagt man das so!?!) ein kleines Boot ausleihen könnte?

Welche Windrichtung ist gut, wenn ich zw. Arenshoop und Wustrow auf MeFo oder auch Dorsch gehen will?
Muss / kann ich Ende Dezember mit Eis auf der Ostsee rechnen? Ich hoffe, dass es hierfür noch zu früh ist! Hat denn jemand Erfahrungen zu dieser Jahreszeit?


----------



## pohlk (24. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen darß - zingst ?*

Also Eis nur wenn wir hier -50 Grad haben und das dauerhaft.
Ne also im Ernst, ich denke nicht das wir hier eis haben.
Vielleicht der Bodden, aber nicht die Ostsee.

(Ja man sagt es so.) 
Auf'm Darß weiß ich persönlich nicht das man sich dort irgendwo ein Boot ausleihen kann.

Windrichtung ist nach meiner Meinung egal, ich habe bei Nord-, Süd-, Ost- oder Westwind und sogar bei extremen Flachwasser schon gefangen.
Muß aber dazu sagen, dass die Fänge meist Ende Dezember, Januar etwas zurückgehen, zumindestens der Dorsch. Aber ein Versuch ist es allemal wert.
Kannst uns ja vom Gegenteil überzeugen.
Und ein ausführlicher Bericht hier bei uns ist dann wohl Pflicht, versteht sich von selbst ;-)...


----------



## jon granada (24. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen darß - zingst ?*

Alles klar, dank dir. 
Ich werd mein es versuchen! Bis dahin bleiben mir nur wenige Angeltage bei uns an der Sieg, dem Rhein oder der Agger. Wird noch ein harter Monat bis dahin. Ich würde am liebsten jetzt schon packen und losfahrn (Köder stehen schon bereit!).

Petri! An alle, die mir bis jetzt geholfen haben!


----------



## jon granada (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen darß - zingst ?*

Ich bedanke mich für eure Tipps, war eine Woche in Wustrow. War zweimal am Wasser (zwischen Aarenshoop und Wustrow). Meerforellen hab ich leider keine gefangen, allerdings einige schöne Dorsche. Alle haben auf schwarze Köder gebissen: Falkfish Spöket (Tipp vom Angelladen in Wustrow! Hatte zwar welche dabei aber keinen schwarzen! VIELEN DANK!!!); Blinker und Sandra-Gummifisch.

Trotz (oder gerade weil) bis zu -6°C hat es riesigen Spaß gemacht, ist eine echt wunderschöne Gegend.

Petri!


----------



## blinkerkatze (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen darß - zingst ?*

@ Jon

In Dierhagen kann man Boote sich  Boote ausleihen wenn ich das mitbekommen habe, und zwar wenn du die Hauptstraße von Ribnitz nach Wustrow fahren solltest sind auf der linken Seite einfahrten da mußt du dir mal durch fragen.
Und in Stralsund schau mal ins Netz unter www.angelfuehrer-strelasund.de da bist du denke ich an der richtigen Adresse.


----------



## jon granada (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen darß - zingst ?*

dank dir blinkerkatze, aber leider war ich bereits da (siehe oben). Aber das nächste Mal gibt es bestimmt, da werde ich deinen Tipp bedenken!
Petri


----------



## jon granada (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen darß - zingst ?*

Anbei noch ein paar Eindrücke vom Darß - ja es war kalt!


----------



## pohlk (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen darß - zingst ?*

Habe mich gerade gewundert, wer zu diesem alten Thema noch was schreibt?

Jetzt weiss ich wer ..

Schön, dass wir helfen konnten und es Dir bei uns an der Küste Spaß gemacht hat.

Erzähl mal mit den SANDRA's. Hast von der Seebrück mit den Dingern geangelt oder wie?

Hatte mal mit GuFi von der Seebrücke in Zingst geangelt und das ging auch recht gut.


----------



## jon granada (8. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen darß - zingst ?*

An pohlk:  
zu den SANDRA`s: nein nicht von der Brücke, sondern vom Strand; bzw. bis Wathosenobergrenze im Wasser. An meinen Hausgewässern fische ich mit der Methode auf Hecht oder Zander. Ich nutze einen relativ schweren Bleikopf, warte nach dem Werfen bis ich Grundkontakt wahrnehme, dann 1-1,5fache Kurbelumdrehung - Pause bis Grundkontakt, dann 1-1,5fache, usw.! Nichts besonderes, denke ich. Hiebei nutze ich meist eine 15er oder 17er Fireline, so dass ich im Fall eines Hängers genug Kraft aufwenden kann, um diesen zu lösen. Auf dem Darß hatte ich bei dieser MEthode keine Abrisse. 
So weit zur Methode. 
Anmerkung: Besser als Sandras gefallen mir allerdings Mann`s Gummifische, bei uns am besten blau mit Glitter, leider von Mann`s aus dem Programm genommen, obwohl es meiner Meinung nach einer der fängigsten Köder überhaupt ist. Habe hierauf Forellen, Barsche, Hechte und Zander gefangen. 

So, gerne höre ich Meinungen zur Gummifisch-Methode vom Strand aus.

Petri


----------

